# help on error code P0443



## tlet (Jan 25, 2005)

The service engine light of my 98 altima GXE was on for 2 days.
The scanner gave the error code P0443 which is
Evaporative Emission Control System Purge Control Valve Circuit Malfunction
or
EVAP Canister Purge Volume Control Solenoid Valve

About one year ago, the previous owner also got a similar code of
P1444(Purge Volume Control Valve). But the maintenance record they gave
me did not show any repairment.

I am wondering if anyone experienced the similiar problem or knows
how to deal with this problem. 

I know the simpliest way is to take this car to the dealer and pay a big fortune. But I am thinking of some other ways to repair this cheaper.

Any suggestions will be highly appreciated,

Thanks a lot


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

sounds like you need the switching solonoid for your purge valve.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

unless you are just annoyed by the C.E.L. you can let it fly, it only affects the evaporative emmisions system, and won't affect the way the car performs.


----------



## frank03 (Oct 17, 2005)

titan_213 said:


> unless you are just annoyed by the C.E.L. you can let it fly, it only affects the evaporative emmisions system, and won't affect the way the car performs.


I had the same problem with a purge valve code i could not get rid of .After taking the purge valve out i used a battery charger to apply 12VDC to check the valve, it turned out to be corrosion on the plug not letting it make contact correctly.Try it good luck


----------

